# Беларусь > Минская область > Минск >  Грузоперевозки в латвию

## Мильва

Для ведения бизнеса вам требуется регулярно выполнять [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] в/из Эстонии, Литвы и Латвии? Компания «Интер-Фрейт» рада помочь. Перевозки из стран Прибалтики в СНГ, Европу, Азию – это направление, которое мы отлично освоили, поэтому готовы предложить своим клиентам целый комплекс услуг. Наша транспортно-экспедиционная компания уже больше 9 лет на рынке логистики. За это время мы успели зарекомендовать себя в качестве надежного перевозчика.

----------

